# LAMP Seminary recordings



## rpeters (May 29, 2009)

We have started to record our lamp semianry recording in Chicago. Ted Powers taught on evengelism. IF any one is interested let me know.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 30, 2009)

I am interested


----------



## rpeters (Jun 10, 2009)

here:

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------

